# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Crisis haaruitval (Alopecia Aerata)

## Doornroosje65

Al verschillende keren heb ik kale plakken op mijn hoofd gehad. De eerste keer na de geboorte van onze oudste zoon, bij onze tweede zoon ook maar een minder ernstige grote plek. na de geboorte van onze derde zoon werd alles dunner maar geen kalle plakken.
Na een verbouwing en een werksituatie die me boven het hoofd steeg, vielen mijn haren dusdanig uit dat ik verschillende kalen plekken had. Dusdanig dat ik hairextensions heb laten zetten. Nadat deze weer aangegroeid waren vielen ze meteen ergens anders weer uit. Weer de hairextensions erin en door middel van een Kiniosoloog zijn mijn waardes gemeten dmv de meridianen en bleek ik een tekort aan bepaalde vitaminen en mineralen te hebben. Nadat deze plekken weer zijn aangegroeid is het sinds september helemaal mis:
Het begon met een klein plekje onderaan mij haargrens in mijn nek. Geen probleem ziet toch niemand. Gaanderweg de tijd werden de plekken groter en kwamen er nieuwe plekken bij. Dusdanig dat de hairextensions niet meer hielpen en ik via de huisarts een verwijzing heb gekregen voor een haarwerk. Op het moment dat ik daar kwam stond er nog voldoende haar voor een half haarwerk. Het maken van dit haarwerk duurde echter 8-9 weken. In de tussentijd werden Hairextensions gezet op de plaatsen waar het écht nodig was. Na 4 weken vielen zelfs de hairextens eruit er was geen haar meer om ze op te bevestigen. Heel veel tranen en een immens groot verdriet droeg ik met me mee. Mijn zelfvertrouwen werd met de dag minder. Ik dacht dat iedereen het zag. De deur uit gaan werd een beproefing! Terwijl dat toch écht mijn werk is; als persoonlijk reisadviseur kom ik bij de mensen thuis.
Uiteindelijk heb ik samen met mijn vriendin een pet en een muts gekocht en deze droeg ik uiteindelijk continue, dat is natuurlijk niet zo erg in de winter, maar zomers heeft dit toch een heel ander effect. Mijn halve haarwerk, werd uiteindelijk met allereil vervangen voor een volledig haarwerk. Dat ik nu continue draag, zonder is niet meer mogelijk, daarnaast slaap ik 's nachts met mijn mutsje op. Ik wil eigenlijk dat niemand het ziet, probeer mijn kinderen dit aanzicht te besparen, liefst ook mijn man daar kom ik niet altijd onderuit. We gingen samen naar de Intermedica kliniek, hier werd Allopecia Aerata vast gesteld geen nieuwe diagnose! Nieuwe behandelingsmethode: een eczeem kweken, zodat mijn immuunsysteem afgeleid wordt en zo mijn haarzakjes met rust laten, zodat deze weer kunnen gaan groeien. 4 verschilldende zalfen, waar 2 dagen 1 uur in laten werken, daarna 2 dagen 2 uur in laten en als laatste 3 dagen 3 uur in laten werken, geen resultaat bekend volgende zalf met zwaardere samenstelling. Uiteindelijk had ik resultaat bij de 3e zalf, na drie maanden smeren. Het huis niet meer uitkomen op het moment dat de zal er opzit, pruik af, dus niet meer toonbaar. Mijn man moest smeren en zorgde dat hij altijd thuis was. 3 maanden waren we aan huis gekluisterd! Het resultaat van de haaruitval werd het probleem. Het resultaat van het smeren: NIETS.
Bij controle bij Intermedica dr. Oranje; werd voorgesteld met Neoral te beginnen een medicijn dat het immuunsysteem stillegd net alsbij orgaantransplantaties, hierbij moesten dan wel mijn nieren, lever en bloeddruk onder controle staan van een arts met de juiste apparatuur. Voor deze medicatie hebben we niet gekozen. Ik ga niet mijn organen belasten om mijn haren terug te kriijgen. Tot nu toe is het altijd nog van zelf goed gekomen. Daar wil ik nog in blijven geloven. 
Toch heb ik voor een second opinion het Radboud ziekenhuis benaderd, ook op deze afspraak wordt eens te meer duidelijk dat de hele geneeskunde geen raadt weet met mijn probleem. De medicatie van Intermedica noemen ze een mogelijkheid, maar zoals wij zelf ook al noemde het zijn geen snoepjes die je tot je neemt. Verdere opties hebben hun ook niet.
Dan blijft er alleen nog het alternatieve circuit over en daar heeft een paranormaal genezer mij al uitbehandeld. Kiniosoloog die een dieet voorschrijft voor meer base dan zurende producten te eten. Erg vermoeiend en niet veel belovend, maar ALLES pak je aan. Het is zo moeilijk te accepteren, maar ik geloof dat ik het punt bereikt heb dat ik MOET.
Heeft iemand anders misschien resultaten geboekt, wat zou ik nog kunnen proberen? 
HELP?

----------


## Tilia

Beste Doornroosje,

Het is misschien een beetje ongeloofwaardig, maar zeker de moeite waard.
Ik geloof dat mensen met alopecia een soort blokkade hebben ontwikkeld (vaak wegens stress) in hun energiebanen. 
Ik heb voor verpleegkunde geleerd voor twee jaar en 1 jaar kruidengeneeskunde gevolgd. Geloof wel dat de westerse geneeskunde ook weleens voldoende kan bieden, maar zelf heb ik heel veel positieve ervaringen met TCG (traditioneel chinees geneeskunde. Een onderdeel hiervan is acupunctuur die dus je geblokkeerde energiebanen (meridianen) dient te "ontstoppen"  :Smile: 
Ik geef het wel mee, dat de beste acupuncturisten diegenen zijn die hun beroep of van een chinees docent hebben geleerd of zelf in Beijing de opleiding hebben gedaan. Er zijn zat te vinden op internet en de behandelingen worden vergoed vanuit de meeste aanvullende verzekeringen.
Heel veel succes.
Groetjes
Tilia

----------


## Karin63

Dag Doornroosje, ik herken veel van je verhaal en weet dat haaruitval een hele grote impact kan hebben op je leven. Had vroeger alopecia areata, alopecia androgenetica, eczeem en psoriasis op de hoofdhuid. Met als gevolg een verschrikkelijke jeuk en jarenlange extreme haaruitval. Bij een wasbeurt lagen er 1000 tot 1500 haren in de douche. Dat was echt om gek van te worden! Heb tientallen dokters, dermatologen, herboristen en alternatieve geneesheren geraadpleegd. Hopen geld uitgegeven aan allerlei zogenaamde wondermiddelen en niets heeft geholpen. 

In 2005 begon ik met meditatie en merkte dat de innerlijke rust die ik hierdoor verkreeg een positief effect had op mijn algemene gezondheid, ook de haaruitval verminderde. In december 2006 begon ik met het beoefenen van Falun Dafa en nu, bijna vijf jaar later, gaat het goed. Heb geen last meer van eczeem, psoriasis of alopecia. Ik merk enkele maanden per jaar nog iets meer haaruitval dan normaal maar verder gaat het heel goed.

Hopelijk gaat het binnenkort beter met jou Doornroosje. Wens het je van harte toe.  :Wink:

----------

